# Sydney Xmas New Year Small Case Swap



## Barramundi (24/9/06)

Well After having just been to a small 6 pack swap today i want more !!

was thinking a small swap again , probably this time 12 x 750ml longnecks 
whether the numbers want to do 7 people 12 bottles or 12 people 12 bottles im easy so answer the poll questions and lets get brewing ..

also as i live in a rather small town house as much as id like to have the simplicity of doin it at my place its virtually impossible to have that many people here so if anyone would like to volunteer their backyard for a venue that would be fantastic...


POLL AWAY !!

im in whatever the poll decides 

****after just reading another thread ive decide to add this part in to avoid later issues... 
definition of a longneck is a glass 750ml(minimum) beer bottle


----------



## barls (24/9/06)

im up for 12 bottle with 12 people ie a greater selection and variety. im also putting my hand up right now for this so i dont miss out.


----------



## Josh (25/9/06)

I'm in for 12 bottles 13 people. If it's less people, that's fine too.


----------



## Barramundi (25/9/06)

Looks like so far we have 3 starters, 

1. Myself
2. Barls 
3 Josh


Will let the poll run a bit longer and see what kinda format it will be, so far its a dozen bottles with 13 people...


----------



## Gulpa (25/9/06)

Barramundi said:


> Looks like so far we have 3 starters,
> 
> 1. Myself
> 2. Barls
> ...




Hi Barra,

I voted 12/13. Put me down for a place.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Barramundi (26/9/06)

1/3 the way there , looks like at this stage its a 12 bottle 13 people deal.. will run poll till end of week(friday night)
then whatever the numbers say goes , and hopefully the rest like it too and we get the required numbers to go ahead with it ..

1. Myself
2. Barls
3. Josh
4. Gulpa


----------



## Barramundi (29/9/06)

not a lot of voting been going on here guys ill leave the poll runnin a few more days to get a better indidcation b4 making a decision , but it seems that 12/13 is the way to go, when do we wanna do this BTW??


----------



## Josh (29/9/06)

I still need to brew it, so I'm thinking around Christmas time or the week(s) beforehand. If we don't get a full 13, I'm happy to run with whatever numbers we can get.


----------



## Barramundi (30/9/06)

yeah very true josh i need to collect some empty's before i can even brew , week b4 xmas is probably the go...., there were a few guys on the nsw xmas case that missed out so i might pm them and see if theyre interested the more the merrier...


----------



## barls (30/9/06)

my plans have just changed again so im going to have to pull something out of the cupboard when i get home mid november so december is good for me when we swap. ill keep watching to see what is happening


----------



## Barramundi (30/9/06)

will more than likely be mid to late december barls , which is all too fast approaching ...


----------



## barls (30/9/06)

it still wont be long enough for me too brew something as i like to bulk age for a couple of weeks before hand. i should have some good stuff in the cupboard by then as i filled it before i left. maybe a dark larger, my special bitter or my raspberry wheat ill have a look at what i have when i get back and have a tasting sesion.


----------



## Barramundi (1/10/06)

nothing to say when it needs to be brewed barls as long as theyre ready its all good , i would have liked to have had my last swap brew aged a bit longer too , but it didnt work out that way unfortunately .....


----------



## hupnupnee (1/10/06)

I'd like to put my hand up for a go at this swap. I'm in Moss Vale so I hope that doesn't cause too much concern. Never been invovled in one of these before.

Cheers Tim


----------



## Barramundi (1/10/06)

5 in so far we are lookin for a minimum of 2 more ideally 8 would be nice....


1. Myself
2. Barls
3. Josh
4. Gulpa
5. Hupnupnee


----------



## redbeard (1/10/06)

yeah, i could do 12 bottles. probably a pale ale or a wheat.

cheers


----------



## Barramundi (2/10/06)

1. Myself
2. Barls
3. Josh
4. Gulpa
5. Hupnupnee
6. Red Beard
7. Stephen 

well we have enough for a 6 bottle seven person swap... do we close it at that or hold out for 6 more people ???


----------



## redbeard (2/10/06)

7 is enough. we could go 6 or 12 bottles. 6 should be easy for me. just need to decide soon


----------



## stephen (2/10/06)

Barramundi said:


> 1. Myself
> 2. Barls
> 3. Josh
> 4. Gulpa
> ...


Barra

Thanks for the invite. I am quite happy to supply two different brews if this goes ahead. That will make it around a dozen swap - that's if all the others like that idea.

I'm open for suggestions and am happy to comply with the what everyone one wants.

Regards

Steve


----------



## barls (3/10/06)

theres an idea 2 lots of 6 beers but only if no one else joins the swap. i know there would be plenty of time but i think the gf would kill me if i had to push another brew through when i got back


----------



## Josh (3/10/06)

Yeah that's all good for me. If there's 7 of us, we could do 12 bottles of either all the same OR an option for the more prolific brewers to go 2 x 6 bottles. Gives us a greater variety and we're still getting 12 beers back.

What do you think?


----------



## Barramundi (3/10/06)

gonna end this poll (if i can figure out how)and close the swap on thursday arvo , seems like those who have vote so far are in for a 12/13 swap if we get the numbers we will go with that other wise perhaps a 6/7 as we have the numbers for that at this stage ...


----------



## Barramundi (5/10/06)

Ok gents as promised the swap is now closed as of 5.45pm Thursday 5th October , sorry for those that missed out but you had two weeks to stake your claim, now all thats left to do is decide on whether you still wanna go with 12 bottles or drop it back to six as we only managed to gather 7 peoples together , i will pm everyone for their opinion , and list findings , more than likely will go with majority , pity we didnt get the 13 people but ya cant wait forever either


----------



## Barramundi (5/10/06)

PM'S sent awaiting responses ...


----------



## Barramundi (6/10/06)

Ok i have 5 messages out of the 6 i sent out back, i must say youre all an indecisive lot over all everyone has said theyre happy either way, and one has stated his favour for 12 bottles , so on that note ill cast my vote and say 12 bottles too, only one i havent heard from is barls and looking over past posts i dont think he will object to it too much ....

so here we have it 

SYDNEY XMAS / NEW YEAR SMALL SWAP..

Consisting of 12 Longneck Bottles(Glass Please & MINIMUM 750ml)
Preferably all the same beer , but 2 lots of six is acceptable if stuck
Swap date , i think late december perhaps a week and a bit b4 xmas 

anything else ???


----------



## barls (7/10/06)

sorry my bad for not getting back to everyone ive been busy with bloody work.
im happy ether way as i said in the pm i sent not long ago. id most likely go 2 lots of 6. im thinking my raspberry wheat and ether a dark lager or my bitter. but we will see when i get home november till then feel free to email me at [email protected] as work may interfer with my time


----------



## Barramundi (9/10/06)

anyone object to this being an odd numbered swap , ive got some late mail with people that want in ???? if theres no objections id like to add two names to the list....



1. Myself
2. Barls
3. Josh
4. Gulpa
5. Hupnupnee
6. Red Beard
7. Stephen 
8. Dogbolter
9. Oblomov

so that will make it an 8 bottle swap rather than a 12 
could expand further than that yet to be a 12 bottler after all
anyone know anyone else that might want in ???


----------



## Barramundi (16/10/06)

whats happenin swappers this threads gone a bit quiet of late....


----------



## DJR (16/10/06)

Ned

Seems you've been invited to the Xmas case since there has been a dropout - jump on that thread if you're interested.


----------



## Barramundi (16/10/06)

onto it ben , just trying to gather my brain as to whether or not i can manage that as well as this one , glassware is an issue , have champers bottles but they dont seem popular and i dont really wanna swap them away after just having collected them all ... maybe the coopers PET's are the go i dunno...


----------



## barls (17/10/06)

im not fussed ether way on what most people use so long as they are all around the same volume


----------



## Barramundi (17/10/06)

have this swap covered for bottles , its just the other one thats gonna be a problem but ill make it happen , have a few sources on the go at present...


----------



## Boozy the clown (17/10/06)

I can bring you some coopers empties when I pick my 6 up NED. They sem to be reproducing in my garage, definatly no shortage.

They do need cleaning though.


----------



## Barramundi (17/10/06)

have it covered for the moment boozer , weizguy has offered some up , and linz is going to bring them back to sydney from newcastle on the weekend seeing he is up there anyway saves me the trip , but if that falls through or becomes to hard for those concerned ill keep you in mind ,

thanks .... NED


----------



## Oblomov (19/10/06)

Just checking. We're still on for this swap, right?

I'm brewing a belgian strong golden ale on Saturday, I don't want to have to drink it all by myself


----------



## Barramundi (20/10/06)

still on oblomov , havent had word from anyone wanting out as yet
im bottling for this swap tomorrow , so brew will be nice and matured by swap date


----------



## barls (20/10/06)

im still in but i wont know what im contributing till just before as ive said previously


----------



## Barramundi (20/10/06)

thats no drama barls , im all for a surprise.... 

im doing a pilsner for those who wanna know


----------



## Josh (21/10/06)

Yep I'm in. Witbier from me.


----------



## Barramundi (24/10/06)

im in , pilsner bottled and settling nicely , plenty of time for bottle conditioning ...

now gents we need to decide on a venue for this to take place and a date , i really dont have the room for a gathering at my place , happy to do the swap here but as for drinks and chat i just dont have the room , is anyone willing to donate their place for an hour or so one day in december for this ???
otherwise were of to a public park somewhere ....

think about it guys , the sooner we can get this sorted the better , but having said that we have a while to sort it too....


----------



## Josh (25/10/06)

We can do it here. But I'm in St Marys. Welcome to come and bring your swimmers if you like though.


----------



## Gulpa (25/10/06)

Hi Guys,

St Marys is fine for me. Gotta love the M7.

Im still in. Cant say what the beer will be yet. I have 3 contenders:

1. American Brown
2. Nelson Sauvin Pale Ale
3. English Bitter

I have just bottled 2 & 3 so I will have to wait a couple of weeks to see if they are worthy. I have just put down an IPA so that might be a possibility if I can scrounge some more longnecks.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Barramundi (25/10/06)

works for me josh , will have to pack lunch for the trip but thats ok all part of the fun , thanks for the offer,


----------



## barls (31/10/06)

ok its been decided its the raspberry wheat so now how many bottles are we putting in


----------



## Josh (1/11/06)

barls said:


> ok its been decided its the raspberry wheat so now how many bottles are we putting in


Looks like there's 9 of us. So bring 8 to swap. Have we thought about a date? Maybe one or two weekends before Xmas would be good. Given it's work xmas party season, a Sunday afternoon would be desirable for me. Say either Dec 10th or 17th?


----------



## Barramundi (1/11/06)

your call Josh , youve given up your place to have it at you name the day time etc ....
are we talkin a drop and swap or a sit and chat a bit sample a few brews ???

ill send out some pm's tomorrow just to make sure everyone is still in as this thread has been a bit quiet of late ....


----------



## Barramundi (5/11/06)

ok i started to send out pm's and then lost the plot as to who i sent them to and who i didnt ... let me get back to this in a day or two when i have some replies ....


----------



## barls (5/11/06)

how was the raspberry wheat barra


----------



## dogbolter (5/11/06)

Hey Guys - 

I'm definitely in. I also live in Oxley Park/St Marys - so this is about as local as I'm going to get  

At the moment, i'm keen to try a Hoegarden style of brew.

Open to either Sunday.

Cheers, 

DogBolter.


----------



## Josh (6/11/06)

Hey guys, a mate from my soccer team asked if he could possible get into this. I know it's late, but it's only one extra bottle.

If anyone can't do it, I understand, but if we're all happy to go one more bottle, I'll let him know.


----------



## Barramundi (6/11/06)

im good for another bottle Josh ,i have 12 set aside in case of a few emergency additions ...if others cant accomodate your mate josh we can do a mini sub swap or something perhaps 

barls i actually left b4 the raspberry got opened up junior started to play up so i thought it best to get him home in familiar surrounds 


heres the list of most recent confirmed participants ...

1. Oblomov 
2. Barls 
3. Hupnupnee
4. Dogbolter
5. Josh
6. Barra
7. Josh's Soccer Buddy (subject to others)

the others guys i didnt send PM's to and have just done that so awaiting their replies ...


----------



## petesbrew (7/11/06)

G'day guys,

Just wondering if a second swap may be happening here? I just have to check my longneck supplies tonight, but I have the following on offer, 
Smoked Belgian Ale, 
Blue Mountain Lager (in primary as we speak)
(and possibly a dark ale, if I can get it brewed in time).

Cheers
Pete :beer:


----------



## Josh (7/11/06)

Okay so I've come up with a date for the swap.

Sunday 17th December 1pm.

Once we have confirmed attendees I will PM the address.

If you want to bring extras, I'm sure we could organise some extra swappage on the day.


----------



## Barramundi (7/11/06)

heres the list of most recent confirmed participants ...

1. Oblomov
2. Barls
3. Hupnupnee
4. Dogbolter
5. Josh
6. Barra (happy with extras up to 12 bottles)
7. Josh's Soccer Buddy (subject to others)
8. Gulpa ( happy to add Josh's buddy)
9. RedBeard ( also Happy to add)
10. Stephen ( also Happy)


so it looks like all have confirmed and we are now a nine bottle swap but it would also appear tha petesbrew has put his hand up for a go as well , we may end up with the full dozen swap as planned ...

not so much a second swap pete , was just suggesting a mini swap for josh's mate if others werent keen to add him in but it seems most can accomodate the extra bottle..

but im happy for you to join in to the swap as it stands to make you swapper 11 if all the rest of the guys are willing to bring along yet another bottle...


----------



## petesbrew (8/11/06)

Barramundi said:


> heres the list of most recent confirmed participants ...
> 
> 1. Oblomov
> 2. Barls
> ...



Hi guys, if everyone's cool that I'm joining in at such late notice that'd be great.
I'll bring my Blue Mountain Lager for the swap (as the other batches have dwindling supplies) but will bring a couple of others for tasting on the day.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gulpa (8/11/06)

Hi Josh,

17th sound great to me. Perfect timing for enjoying the swap beers over the christmas break.


Hi Pete,

I can go up to 12 bottles for the swap so I am happy for you to join.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## wright2746 (8/11/06)

Thanks for the invite Josh, I'll knock up a Classic Oak Ale to bring along.  

12 Bottles & 630ml on their way :beer: 

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Barramundi (8/11/06)

630ml ??? i think i did say somewhere earlier on a minimum of 750mls and preferably glass ....phil , if you need empty bottles let me know , might be able to sort something out as i have a few extra's about


----------



## hupnupnee (8/11/06)

Hey guys, I'm in the middle of moving house. Chaos!!! Not sure I can do 12 of the same species. How do people feel about 6 of two different types?

floculator

Tim


----------



## redbeard (9/11/06)

fine by me hupnupnee.

are we going to do the fancy label thing or just a number on the cap ?


----------



## Josh (9/11/06)

With such a small swap I don't think it matters too much how we label them. As long as we know what we're drinking at the time. I'll probably just print up a basic label on stick em on somehow. But for a dozen beers being swapped on the day it won't be too big an issue.

Welcome Phil, if you need 750ml bottles, let me know.


----------



## Barramundi (9/11/06)

fine by me hupnupnee as long as i know where its from and what it is 
, although i am collecting labels to stick to my fridge door of fame/shame...

but dont feel overly obligated to knock up some fancy label if you dont have time or facility to do so...

perhaps if we also add the number next to your name on the bottle cap for ease of identification from top of bottle...


1. Oblomov
2. Barls
3. Hupnupnee
4. Dogbolter
5. Josh
6. Barra (happy with extras up to 12 bottles)
7. Phil (subject to others)
8. Gulpa ( happy to add Josh's buddy)
9. RedBeard ( also Happy to add)
10. Stephen ( also Happy)
11. PetesBrew (is everyone OK with this )


----------



## petesbrew (9/11/06)

Barramundi said:


> fine by me hupnupnee as long as i know where its from and what it is
> , although i am collecting labels to stick to my fridge door of fame/shame...
> 
> but dont feel overly obligated to knock up some fancy label if you dont have time or facility to do so...
> ...



I'll make my label easier to remove this time, Barra. 
(and I'll have glass this time).
Cheers lads. looking forward to some more fine beers over summer. These swaps are fantastic


----------



## barls (10/11/06)

i go away for a couple of days and it all sky rockets looks like im going to have to put some more bottles away then. im happy with all this


----------



## petesbrew (10/11/06)

Yep, It's gonna be good Barls!
So what have we all got on offer? 


1. Oblomov - ?
2. Barls - ?
3. Hupnupnee - ?
4. Dogbolter - ?
5. Josh - ?
6. Barra - ?
7. Phil - ?
8. Gulpa - ?
9. RedBeard - ?
10. Stephen - ?
11. PetesBrew - Blue Mountain Lager

Avagoodweekend.


----------



## barls (10/11/06)

i got the raspberry wheat i brewed


----------



## Barramundi (10/11/06)

1. Oblomov - ?
2. Barls - ?
3. Hupnupnee - ?
4. Dogbolter - ?
5. Josh - ?
6. Barra - Pilsner
7. Phil - ?
8. Gulpa - ?
9. RedBeard - ?
10. Stephen - ?
11. PetesBrew - Blue Mountain Lager


----------



## Oblomov (10/11/06)

1. Oblomov - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
2. Barls - ?
3. Hupnupnee - ?
4. Dogbolter - ?
5. Josh - ?
6. Barra - Pilsner
7. Phil - ?
8. Gulpa - ?
9. RedBeard - ?
10. Stephen - ?
11. PetesBrew - Blue Mountain Lager


----------



## barls (10/11/06)

1. Oblomov - ?
2. Barls - raspberry wheat
3. Hupnupnee - ?
4. Dogbolter - ?
5. Josh - ?
6. Barra - Pilsner
7. Phil - ?
8. Gulpa - ?
9. RedBeard - ?
10. Stephen - ?
11. PetesBrew - Blue Mountain Lager


----------



## Gulpa (11/11/06)

1. Oblomov - ?
2. Barls - raspberry wheat
3. Hupnupnee - ?
4. Dogbolter - ?
5. Josh - ?
6. Barra - Pilsner
7. Phil - ?
8. Gulpa - American Brown (for now)
9. RedBeard - ?
10. Stephen - ?
11. PetesBrew - Blue Mountain Lager


----------



## redbeard (11/11/06)

1. Oblomov - ?
2. Barls - raspberry wheat
3. Hupnupnee - ?
4. Dogbolter - ?
5. Josh - ?
6. Barra - Pilsner
7. Phil - ?
8. Gulpa - American Brown (for now)
9. RedBeard - wheat (hoe clone hopefully)
10. Stephen - ?
11. PetesBrew - Blue Mountain Lager


----------



## Josh (12/11/06)

Bottled my wit on Friday. Tasted nice, though a little more than subtly spiced, so not quite a Hoegaarden clone.

1. Oblomov - ?
2. Barls - raspberry wheat
3. Hupnupnee - ?
4. Dogbolter - ?
5. Josh - Belgian Wit 
6. Barra - Pilsner
7. Phil - ?
8. Gulpa - American Brown (for now)
9. RedBeard - wheat (hoe clone hopefully)
10. Stephen - ?
11. PetesBrew - Blue Mountain Lager


----------



## barls (12/11/06)

just making sure its only 11 bottles ie 1 ea, if its 2 im going to have to make mine 2 different ones as i only have 11 bottles of the raspberry wheat left


----------



## Barramundi (12/11/06)

only one bottle per person barls ....


----------



## barls (12/11/06)

cool im good then i dont have to pull any of the ones out of my fridge. ill bring a couple of extras again but what is the question


----------



## Barramundi (12/11/06)

if you have a 12th bottle put it aside im hoping we may get a dzen swap yet 
as most guys seem to have 12 bottles anyway ... if not so be it


----------



## petesbrew (13/11/06)

1. Oblomov - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
2. Barls - raspberry wheat
3. Hupnupnee - ?
4. Dogbolter - ?
5. Josh - Belgian Wit 
6. Barra - Pilsner
7. Phil - ?
8. Gulpa - American Brown (for now)
9. RedBeard - wheat (hoe clone hopefully)
10. Stephen - ?
11. PetesBrew - Blue Mountain Lager


Looking forward to trying your raspberry wheat, Barls! 
Lager's coming along okay. Should be bottling this weekend, then it's straight onto a dark ale (for a backup, just in case).


----------



## dogbolter (14/11/06)

Hi-

1. Oblomov - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
2. Barls - raspberry wheat
3. Hupnupnee - ?
4. Dogbolter - Hoe Clone
5. Josh - Belgian Wit 
6. Barra - Pilsner
7. Phil - ?
8. Gulpa - American Brown (for now)
9. RedBeard - wheat (hoe clone hopefully)
10. Stephen - ?
11. PetesBrew - Blue Mountain Lager

I'm going to try my first Hoe clone, so it will be interesting to see the difference in RedBeard's and Josh's beer for me.


----------



## stephen (14/11/06)

1. Oblomov - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
2. Barls - raspberry wheat
3. Hupnupnee - ?
4. Dogbolter - Hoe Clone
5. Josh - Belgian Wit 
6. Barra - Pilsner
7. Phil - ?
8. Gulpa - American Brown (for now)
9. RedBeard - wheat (hoe clone hopefully)
10. Stephen - Bass pale ale
11. PetesBrew - Blue Mountain Lager

When is the planned swap? I am heading off to Townsville shortly for around a month so may not be able to get my beers to the planned date. If anyone is heading up my way please let me know and I'll try and arronge some form of exchange or if there is someone in Sydney willing to assist I'll try and get them down this weekend.

Any questions, please PM

Stephen


----------



## Barramundi (15/11/06)

date is the 17th december stephen , how were you planning on getting your brews to sydney ??
i may be able to assist if need be


----------



## Gulpa (16/11/06)

stephen said:


> 1. Oblomov - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
> 2. Barls - raspberry wheat
> 3. Hupnupnee - ?
> 4. Dogbolter - Hoe Clone
> ...



Hi Steve,


Sorry, not going up your way but Im 5 minutes from the end of the F3 if that help at all.

cheers, 
Andrew


----------



## Josh (16/11/06)

PMs sent guys. If we get a 12th, I'll fill em in when they join up.


----------



## petesbrew (21/11/06)

Bottled my Lager last night. This is a record low. 3.75%! Good for driving I suppose.


----------



## petesbrew (28/11/06)

It's been a bit quiet here of late.
How's everyone's brews coming along?

Having a taste of my Lager this weekend, to see if it's up to standard,
but I've got a dark ale brewing at the moment as a backup.

Pete


----------



## barls (28/11/06)

planning on doing a second batch as i only have half a dozen stubbies left


----------



## Barramundi (28/11/06)

my brew for this swap was bottled ages agon now should be well and truly bottle conditioned when it gets to you guys


----------



## Oblomov (28/11/06)

Bottled two weeks ago. Since this is my first swap, I'm worried sick about my little babies. Maybe there was an infection? Is there enough yeast left for bottle conditioning? How will the clarity be? Head retention? Taste? Maybe too bitter? Maybe not enough? What if they all explode?


----------



## petesbrew (29/11/06)

Oblomov said:


> Bottled two weeks ago. Since this is my first swap, I'm worried sick about my little babies. Maybe there was an infection? Is there enough yeast left for bottle conditioning? How will the clarity be? Head retention? Taste? Maybe too bitter? Maybe not enough? What if they all explode?



hahaha... relaaaaax!
I'm definitely looking forward to trying your Belgian Strong Golden Ale, Ob!
I'm just hoping mine is up to scratch, and worth swapping for everyone's beauties.
Pete


----------



## barls (29/11/06)

im sure they will be fine mate look forward to trying it


----------



## Josh (29/11/06)

Just trying my swap wit at the moment. It's the best looking wit I've made. Taste is okay too. 

So mine will be ready to drink on the day.

Hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Barramundi (30/11/06)

dont panic oblomov , im sure your beer is just fine , and regardless thats the point of doing swaps to get some feedback of how things are , suggestions ideas etc etc ...

tried my pilsner a while back now and it was ok will definately be ready to drink come swap day which isnt that far off either ... cant remember exactly when i bottled it but its been in for about a month or more now ... i know i gotta stick come labels on them though...


----------



## petesbrew (2/12/06)

Tried the lager last night, and it's good to go. Quite refreshing with the heat last night!
Gulpa, for some reason, it taste's similar to my Nelson sauvin pale ale you tried before. I'm sure you'll like it.
Probably the cascade and the pale malt extract did it.
See you all in a few weeks. :beer:


----------



## Barramundi (11/12/06)

getting close now guys !!!! 

lookin forward to meeting up and having a chat with all the guys involved in this swap on sunday ...


----------



## Josh (11/12/06)

Barramundi said:


> getting close now guys !!!!
> 
> lookin forward to meeting up and having a chat with all the guys involved in this swap on sunday ...


Well we got stuck into the wits on Saturday at the work xmas party. I think there might be a few still in the fridge for trying on Sunday. Otherwise it's just the bottles for the swap.


----------



## petesbrew (12/12/06)

Josh said:


> Well we got stuck into the wits on Saturday at the work xmas party. I think there might be a few still in the fridge for trying on Sunday. Otherwise it's just the bottles for the swap.



Yeah, due to a weekend of sampling my supplies are getting dangerously low. I reckon I've got about 2 batches worth of bottles to fill though!

Tried the BM Lager out on some friends, and thumbs up all round. A friend of the missus even asked for a warm one when i ran out and gave her a locally brewed Heineken... although, anything would be better than that!

Don't worry, the 12 case is still safe and ready for sunday. Looking forward to meeting up and some feedback from you guys. I'll bring my smoked belgian ale for a tasting on the day too.


----------



## Gulpa (12/12/06)

Im looking forward to some new beers to try out over the Xmas holidays. Im getting bored with ones I make  

Ill bring a few tasters along as well.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (15/12/06)

The weekend is upon us! 
See you all on sunday.
Pete


----------



## Oblomov (15/12/06)

Is it OK if I bring my SWMBO & bub along? Had a bit of an episode this week and I shouldn't be driving. It's probably because I'm really nervous about this swap ;-)


----------



## Josh (15/12/06)

No dramas. My SWMBO will probably be here babysitting our nephew so the more the merrier.

I have a brown ale on tap I wouldn't mind you guys tasting. Very simple but I really like it. Could be a regular in my rotation during the Friday Night Football months.


----------



## petesbrew (16/12/06)

Hey Guys, just got a favour to ask. I finally got a bar fridge, so now I have somewhere to store yeast starters. Yay!  
If anyone has any starters spare, would you be keen to swap for an extra longneck of something?
I'll be happy with whatever is on offer, so I'll throw an extra bunch of longnecks in the car just in case.

Will check this thread again on Sunday morn.
Pete


----------



## Gulpa (16/12/06)

petesbrew said:


> Hey Guys, just got a favour to ask. I finally got a bar fridge, so now I have somewhere to store yeast starters. Yay!
> If anyone has any starters spare, would you be keen to swap for an extra longneck of something?
> I'll be happy with whatever is on offer, so I'll throw an extra bunch of longnecks in the car just in case.
> 
> ...



Hi Pete,

I can probably bring something with Wyeast 1728 (scottish ale). Not sure if it will be a starter or just a beer made with that yeast that you can step up to a starter. Im not game enough to bring a starter because I dont want to leave them out of the fridge for that long (bottle bombs just waiting to warm up :huh: ).

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Barramundi (16/12/06)

petesbrew said:


> Hey Guys, just got a favour to ask. I finally got a bar fridge, so now I have somewhere to store yeast starters. Yay!
> If anyone has any starters spare, would you be keen to swap for an extra longneck of something?
> I'll be happy with whatever is on offer, so I'll throw an extra bunch of longnecks in the car just in case.
> 
> ...




ive got one from your beer from the six pack swap ....LOL ! 

see you all tomorrow !!


----------



## Oblomov (17/12/06)

I'm guessing I should put a label on each bottle. I'll put a small round sticker with the number "1" on the cap.

CU shortly.


----------



## petesbrew (17/12/06)

Cheers Andrew... I'm just new to the whole liquid yeast and starter thingy.
Cya soon, and will have the esky ready
Pete


----------



## Barramundi (17/12/06)

well done to all the guys who turned up out at Josh's place today, 3 guys didnt show up for whatever reasons , not to worry theres always next time , hope everyone made it home without any issue i drove past several police cars on the way home , hope you daughter doesnt send you round the bend on that long drive back to newcastle stephen...

lastly thanks to Josh for giving up his place for the afternoon and his fine hospitality, now its time to saple some more of sydneys finest brews ....

ohhh and dont forget a bit of honest feedback/constructive critisism on the beers please if you can ... 


Have a safe and merry xmas everyone !!


----------



## barls (17/12/06)

sorry i didnt make it guys, only remembered half way back to sydney this arvo that it was on. as ive been away for the last 10 days with the parents as the old man hurt himself and needed a hand at work and forgot about it as im also in the process of buying a house


----------



## Barramundi (17/12/06)

all good barls , theres always next time ,although i was lookin forward to that raspberry wheat after sampling keiths last night from the other xmas case swap... something different thats for sure ... catchya at the next ISB meet


----------



## barls (17/12/06)

ill bring another bottle with me for the net meeting. i still got the case sitting down stairs ready to go if anyone wants to grab one or should we start a new swap early in the new year


----------



## Barramundi (17/12/06)

keep it for the next swap barls , we all swapped the "leftovers" between ourselves to save the hassle pf picking up beers from here there and everywhere for the guys who didnt turn up.. maybe run another small swap end of january or february when everyone settles again after xmas /newyear..
i have quiet a variety of beers at the moment with both swaps cases so im in no rush to do another swap again to quick , having said that i wouldnt knock one back either, always good to have a vast selection to get ideas from and just to drink ...


----------



## petesbrew (18/12/06)

It was great to meet up with everyone and sample some brews. Barra, that chilli beer has got me thinking!
Do you reckon lime would go okay in it as well? Or even lemongrass?  

Looking forward to trying the beers!

Gulpa, what was that English Bitter made from again? The TCB Wetpack?


----------



## Josh (18/12/06)

petesbrew said:


> It was great to meet up with everyone and sample some brews. Barra, that chilli beer has got me thinking!
> Do you reckon lime would go okay in it as well? Or even lemongrass?


Yeah that's be something like a Thai beer that someone, perhaps Stephen came up with. I might have a crack at that myself. With a basic Coopers Draught first up to see if it works.


> Looking forward to trying the beers!


Me too. I don't know where to start. I think with both swaps and one of my own, I have 5 wits to get into. Might do that as I suggested in one session.


> Gulpa, what was that English Bitter made from again? The TCB Wetpack?


Pretty sure it was the TCB English Bitter.


----------



## Gulpa (18/12/06)

Hi all,

Nice to me you all on the wend. Thanks again for the venue Josh. I post some notes on beers when I start drinking them. 

Yes, Pete. It was the TCB wetpac + some extra fuggles.



Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (18/12/06)

Gulpa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nice to me you all on the wend. Thanks again for the venue Josh. I post some notes on beers when I start drinking them.
> 
> ...



Lovely bubbly. I've got some goldings which should be good. (and I'll give it a crack with your scottish ale yeast if I can get it started).

Funny, I only went to Dan Murphy's that morning and picked up 3 different wheatbeers, so I'm definitely spoilt for choice here!!! It's wheat, wit, weisse at my place!
:beer:


----------



## Barramundi (18/12/06)

petesbrew said:


> It was great to meet up with everyone and sample some brews. Barra, that chilli beer has got me thinking!
> Do you reckon lime would go okay in it as well? Or even lemongrass?
> 
> Looking forward to trying the beers!
> ...




am keen to try the one with lime the guy i work with made , lemon grass would hity it off well to i guess, do what i did and do one with a cheapy base so nothing to much is lost if it turns out bad...

will leave my crate of brews for a few days to let the settle down after the trip back home , some look a little stirred up ,then its up and at em !! too many beers to choose from too few hours spare in the day to drink them all at the moment...


----------



## petesbrew (19/12/06)

Righto, I THINK I had Redbeard's Hoe Clone last night. Identifying features - an old Coopers Sparkling Ale Label, white cap with what looks like a 9 on top.

I haven't had a hoe for a long time now, but by memory I reckon this was pretty close.
Had it straight out of the fridge. Very fresh, a nice smooth flavour, and clear as. Then I poured the second schooner, and the clearness went, the head was creamy, it was thicker, but still fantastic. 

Top stuff indeed.Very glad I got 2 of these!


----------



## Oblomov (19/12/06)

Thanks Barramundi for organising and Josh for hosting. 

It was hard to choose where to start.

Since I have two of these, I opened an "84 Bass". Good stuff. Nice head & good colour. Taste is pretty close to the original. Excellent drop. It did have a bit of a bitter aftertaste, I'd expect that to mellow our with some age, so I'll wait with the other bottle for a few weeks.

What's the ingredients, yeast etc?


----------



## wright2746 (20/12/06)

Hi guy's thanks for Sunday, had a great time and from conversation picked up heaps. I'm looking forward to sampling the stock over the weekend.

Question, put a Morgans Royal Oak down on Sat night and since it has been bubbling out of the air lock. When I say bubbling let me add that it was flowing out at one stage. Has anyone had such happen before? Barra, this was the brew that the instructions said stir the yeast in?? I'll let you know how it turns out after being kegged and drunk in a few days.

Phil :beer:


----------



## petesbrew (21/12/06)

Phil W said:


> Hi guy's thanks for Sunday, had a great time and from conversation picked up heaps. I'm looking forward to sampling the stock over the weekend.
> 
> Question, put a Morgans Royal Oak down on Sat night and since it has been bubbling out of the air lock. When I say bubbling let me add that it was flowing out at one stage. Has anyone had such happen before? Barra, this was the brew that the instructions said stir the yeast in?? I'll let you know how it turns out after being kegged and drunk in a few days.
> 
> Phil :beer:


By the way, Josh, if you haven't yet drunk it, that darth vader ale stubby will be drinkable on Xmas day.

Phil, here's a toucan stout I did earlier in the year. It was bubbling every 3 seconds, and I'm glad my airlock did it's job properly. I think there's still a speck of stout in the middle that won't wash out.


----------



## Gulpa (21/12/06)

First up for me was Oblomov's Golden Strong Ale. 

Im not very experienced with the Belgian style so I dont really have much to compare it with. I had a duvel once and it certainly reminded me of that. It had the flavours I would associate with Belgian ale. Gold, a little cloudy with the alcohol well hidden behind the maltyness. The alcohol creeps up on you. Good beer Oblomov. Glad I have 2.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (21/12/06)

petesbrew said:


> By the way, Josh, if you haven't yet drunk it, that darth vader ale stubby will be drinkable on Xmas day.



Phil took it home to show his young bloke.


----------



## Barramundi (21/12/06)

Phil W said:


> Hi guy's thanks for Sunday, had a great time and from conversation picked up heaps. I'm looking forward to sampling the stock over the weekend.
> 
> Question, put a Morgans Royal Oak down on Sat night and since it has been bubbling out of the air lock. When I say bubbling let me add that it was flowing out at one stage. Has anyone had such happen before? Barra, this was the brew that the instructions said stir the yeast in?? I'll let you know how it turns out after being kegged and drunk in a few days.
> 
> Phil :beer:




dont think it was the stirring that made it do it phil...havent actually had one do this yet but i have had a couple close all part of the fun


----------



## redbeard (21/12/06)

Phil, what was the temp of the fermentor ? perhaps too warm ?

I drank Oblomov's Belgian Ale & Stephen's Bass Pale Ale last night. The Bass surprised me with its depth & taste. Guess I should try a real one or get Stephen's recipe 

The Belgian was also very good. wish i had a 2nd bottle. Had a nice fruity aftertaste. Do you know what %alc it was Oblomov, as i was pretty happy for the rest of the night 

Another 2 tmw night, maybe.

Happy xmas & merry NY to all.

regards


----------



## Oblomov (22/12/06)

It's 7.6% ABV, I have many happy evenings myself 

I actually undershot the OG because my efficiency was low, I ended up adding 500g of DME to get it up to my target of 1.076.


----------



## stephen (22/12/06)

Oblomov said:


> Thanks Barramundi for organising and Josh for hosting.
> 
> It was hard to choose where to start.
> 
> ...


Oblomov

This was my contribution to the case. The number refers only to the batch No, ie. 84th brew since moving to Medowie.

The recipe is straight from 'Brew Classic English Beers at Home'. 

4.38 kg JW pale malt
250 gm English Crystal
130 gm Carapils

32 gm EKG @ 5.2 70 min
28 gm EKG @ 5.2 20 min
28 gm EKG @ 5.2 5 min

S-04

Single step infusion at 66 deg C.

2 weeks primary
4 weeks secondary

Bulk primed with 50 gm dextrose and bottled on 26 sep o6.

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## petesbrew (23/12/06)

stephen said:


> Oblomov
> 
> This was my contribution to the case. The number refers only to the batch No, ie. 84th brew since moving to Medowie.
> 
> ...




Had this last night, Steve. Bloody beautiful, nice bitterness, and the second one will be enjoyed in future!
Top work indeed.
Judging by the 2 I've had so far, I have some improving to do next year with my brews. I hope it's at least refreshing on a hot day.


----------



## Barramundi (23/12/06)

relax pete , your beers arent too bad mate ... by the sounds of things steves been knocking out brews for a while so your judging yourself against experience...


----------



## Barramundi (27/12/06)

im just hookin in to my first beer from this swap which is Stephens Bass replica , ive never actually had a Bass beer before so i really dont know what to say in comparison to it but i do find it similar to a partial that i made for the NSW swap which was a replica of Coopers Vintage Ale 2006..

Great tasting beer with a full range of flavors , will have a crack at making this when i take the plunge into all grains some time in the new year hopefully , whats the Alco % on this beer Stephen ?


----------



## petesbrew (28/12/06)

I had Josh's Wit last night. Very nice indeed. I'm still no judge on Wits, but it went down damn well with the prawns on the bbq.

I think Phil's Oak ale will be up next.


----------



## Gulpa (29/12/06)

Hi Guys,

Ive had a couple over the last few days:

Redbeard's Hoe Clone - That's the palest homebrew I have ever seen. Malty and fruity at the same time. Good stuff. 

Steve's Bass - Agree with the others. Nice.

Pete's Lager - Very clear. Not too bitter with a bit of fruityness. Was great after mowing the lawn. Nothing to be worried about there pete.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (29/12/06)

I had all of the wits from the two swaps on Boxing Day along with a bottle of Hoegaarden for comparison. From this case, *Redbeard's Hoe clone* was very nice. Very pale in colour and had a good flavour. Tasted more coriander than *mine*. Having tasted a few I think I underdid it with the coriander. But the colour was good. *Pete's Ho in a garden* which I got as an extra tasted really good, but I imagine it was all extract? Was very dark for a Hoe clone. Did you use Morgan's wheat extract? I have used that in the past and also wound up with a dark beer.


----------



## Barramundi (29/12/06)

just enjoying oblomov's Belgian Golden Strong Ale right now very tasty beer 
good head retention and color a touch cloudy but nothin to worry about , good all round effort daniel...


----------



## petesbrew (30/12/06)

Josh said:


> I had all of the wits from the two swaps on Boxing Day along with a bottle of Hoegaarden for comparison. From this case, *Redbeard's Hoe clone* was very nice. Very pale in colour and had a good flavour. Tasted more coriander than *mine*. Having tasted a few I think I underdid it with the coriander. But the colour was good. *Pete's Ho in a garden* which I got as an extra tasted really good, but I imagine it was all extract? Was very dark for a Hoe clone. Did you use Morgan's wheat extract? I have used that in the past and also wound up with a dark beer.



Hi Josh, 
The Ho was the Country Brewer Summer Wheat Wetpak. Turned out dark, and nothing like I expected, but still a fine drop!

The Other night I had Gulpa's Scottish Ale, an extra which I tried to make a starter out of. Bloody nice beer indeed, but the starter isn't going very well. I've got it in a 2l coke bottle with about 100g malt, and nothing seems to be happening. Is it supposed to ferment like a mini brew?


----------



## Barramundi (30/12/06)

do you have an airlock on top of the bottle pete , i found that to be a good way of tellin if anything is happenin, not sure how much fermentables you need to add to that vbolume but give it a chance it should work, i take it you havent put it in the fridge ??? if you have it wont do much in there


----------



## Josh (30/12/06)

petesbrew said:


> Hi Josh,
> The Ho was the Country Brewer Summer Wheat Wetpak. Turned out dark, and nothing like I expected, but still a fine drop!



That's strange cos I did one of those about a year ago and it was really pale in colour. I wonder if they have changed any ingredients? Anyone else done this pack?


----------



## redbeard (31/12/06)

it could have sat on the store shelf for a while, which would darken it ...


----------



## Stuster (31/12/06)

It also depends on how big a boil you are doing. What volume did you use boys? :unsure:


----------



## DJR (31/12/06)

TCB's kits had to change malt suppliers AFAIK - so the new ones are darker....


----------



## petesbrew (31/12/06)

DJR said:


> TCB's kits had to change malt suppliers AFAIK - so the new ones are darker....



Question answered. Thanks DJR. It's still a lovely beer.
I have to take my swap beers out of the fridge for a NYE party tonight, so no one else drinks them!

I think I've stuffed the yeast starter.... read something about putting in yeast nutrient, so in went an old lager yeast pack from a while back. It's definitely fermenting now, but obviously the other yeast. Still, if it tastes okay, I may still give it a go in a basic cheapo brew, and see how things turn out.

Practice makes perfect (and doing the right thing from the start).


----------



## petesbrew (4/1/07)

Had Barra's Pilsener and Phil's Oak Ale over the last two nights.
Barra's Pilsener - Really nice, great head, Mild hop flavour. I enjoyed this immensly. Down to the last third of the bottle, there was a fair bit of sediment. I looked at it wearily... hesitated, and poured it through a tea strainer. Didn't do much else other than break it all up. What the hell I thought, and drank it all. Top stuff.

Phil's Oak Ale - This was another great one. The faint oak flavour gives it a warm feeling. The first glass went too quickly, so i had to restrain myself on the second one. Glad I've got a second tallie of this!
It was a good beer to enjoy while I mixed up a strange dark bitter. 
By the way, Shaz has banned me from brewing at night now. "The place smells like a bloody brewery!!!". The only answer to that was "And that's a bad thing?!"
Pete


----------



## Gulpa (4/1/07)

Hi Guys,

I also had Barra's Pils last night. Light colour. Nice very fine fluffy head. Nice malty lager flavours. Not too bitter. Id be pretty damn happy if I had brewed this one. Great work Ned. I wouldnt mind knowing how you did this one.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Barramundi (10/1/07)

petesbrew said:


> Had Barra's Pilsener and Phil's Oak Ale over the last two nights.
> Barra's Pilsener - Really nice, great head, Mild hop flavour. I enjoyed this immensly. Down to the last third of the bottle, there was a fair bit of sediment. I looked at it wearily... hesitated, and poured it through a tea strainer. Didn't do much else other than break it all up. What the hell I thought, and drank it all. Top stuff.




pete go to big w and grab yourself a 1 litre glass water pitcher they go for about $4 ,store it in the fridge and when your ready to drink pour the whole bottle in it in one swipe saves stirring up the sediment in brew bottles by pour glass at a time, i do this for all my swap beers and most others now to ensure a consisitency in taste the whole way through the bottle.

banned from brewing !!!!! ahhh we need to get shaz to therapy to fix her problem

havent really started on this swaps beers yet apart from the extras that came as a result of the no shows 
cant recall what they were but they were all up to scratch thats for sure ... will report back on the 7 i have left soon


----------



## Josh (10/1/07)

Had a bottle labelled "Bass" tonight. I'm guessing it was Stephen's Bass Pale. 

Beautiful amber colour. A little cloudy but not too bad. Very tasty indeed. Fair bit of fruity ale flavours as well as the crystal sweetness and hop flavours. Went really well with the pork loin chops for dinner.


----------



## Josh (11/1/07)

*Pete's Blue Mountains Lager*
Beautiful crisp lager. A fair hint of hop flavour. Not completely balanced by the malt, but not necessary on a stinking hot day out by the pool. I didn't drink it out by the pool, rather watching The Gucc get dismantled by Melzer. But this would be a top beer to drink on a hot day after mowing the lawn. Well done Pete. What's the recipe? I could knock one of these up.


----------



## Josh (11/1/07)

*Gulpa's Brown Ale*
Very refreshing. Tastes like an American Pale Ale. Just with a tiny amount of chocolate flavour. An excellent beer. I don't know if I have one more or not, but I hope I do.


----------



## petesbrew (11/1/07)

Josh said:


> *Pete's Blue Mountains Lager*
> Beautiful crisp lager. A fair hint of hop flavour. Not completely balanced by the malt, but not necessary on a stinking hot day out by the pool. I didn't drink it out by the pool, rather watching The Gucc get dismantled by Melzer. But this would be a top beer to drink on a hot day after mowing the lawn. Well done Pete. What's the recipe? I could knock one of these up.



Cheers Josh,
It wasa pretty simple one, 
1 can Morgans Blue Mountain Lager
1 can Morgans Extra Pale Malt (unhopped)

12g cascade pellets, dry hopped after 2 days - I reckon this ruined what could've been a better beer. I threw out the remainder of the hop packet after this. No more cascade from now on.


----------



## petesbrew (11/1/07)

Barramundi said:


> pete go to big w and grab yourself a 1 litre glass water pitcher they go for about $4 ,store it in the fridge and when your ready to drink pour the whole bottle in it in one swipe saves stirring up the sediment in brew bottles by pour glass at a time, i do this for all my swap beers and most others now to ensure a consisitency in taste the whole way through the bottle.
> 
> banned from brewing !!!!! ahhh we need to get shaz to therapy to fix her problem
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tip, Barra. Will get one this weekend. 
Just banned at nights mind you... Weekends & RDO's are still good... just have to warn her beforehand  

I finally had Oblomov's Belgian last night. Damn!!!! THIS WAS FANTASTIC!
Haven't had too many homebrewed Belgians but this has to be one of the best homebrews I have ever tasted. Delicious and sweet, and I felt nicely hammered after it.
Well done Oblomov! 10/10.


----------



## Oblomov (11/1/07)

Thanks pete!

Had "J Wit" two days ago, I assume it was Josh's? A true wit, I liked it. Also: color/haziness was spot on, aroma good, head retention good. I *especially* liked the sourness, what's the trick?


----------



## Josh (16/1/07)

Oblomov said:


> Had "J Wit" two days ago, I assume it was Josh's? A true wit, I liked it. Also: color/haziness was spot on, aroma good, head retention good. I *especially* liked the sourness, what's the trick?


Thanks Oblomov. I don't know if this is the trick as it's the first one I got to come out with the sourness in it. But I think it was the lack of coriander. And fermenting fairly low temps ~18C. Let the character of the unmalted wheat, in my case torrified, and the yeast shine through more as they weren't drowned out by coriander. 

I think I'll go for slightly more (about 12-15g from memory) coriander seed next time though. All in all I am pretty close to how I want it now. That was either the third or fourth time I've brewed a wit. Used the White Labs Belgian Wit Ale yeast if that hasn't been mentioned previously.


----------



## petesbrew (22/1/07)

Found one last bottle I haven't tried on saturday morning, Gulpa's Brown Ale.
Had it last night. Pretty nice, quite bitter, but IMO I reckon your Chocolate Porter from last july's swap was nicer. It was still a great beer to cool down with.

Only 2 more doubles to go. Great beers guys and looking forward to swapping again in future.
(only if I have a beer worthy of swapping, of course!)

Petesbrew :beer:


----------



## Gulpa (23/1/07)

Thanks for the feedback Pete.

You could be right. That porter was certainly one of the best brews that I have done. I like the brown too and it turn out to be exactly what I wanted at the time. Dark beer for summer drinking.

Cheers,
Andrew.

PS. I haven't forgot your yeast. I was going to try starting up a starter myself as I have a brew I want to put down. The weekend heatwave put me off.


----------



## Barramundi (23/1/07)

ive still got all seven of my swap brews left ... almost worked my way through the major swap cases and this will one be next... looking forward to some well settled and extra aged brews real soon


----------



## petesbrew (24/1/07)

Gulpa said:


> Thanks for the feedback Pete.
> 
> You could be right. That porter was certainly one of the best brews that I have done. I like the brown too and it turn out to be exactly what I wanted at the time. Dark beer for summer drinking.
> 
> ...



Cheers Andrew, that "starter" is still sitting in the coke bottle in the garage, 3 weeks old. I think it's about ready to smell, turf down the sink and start anew.

Yes, no amount of ice bricks and coolerbags could drop my primary below 26 on sunday. What a shocker!


----------



## Barramundi (28/1/07)

gents just recieved a PM from hupnupnee regarding his absence from the small swap.. 

as follows ...



> Gidday Ned,
> 
> Just like to apologise for not doing my bit for the small case swap before Xmas. A number of unforseen personal hassles as well as a f_*ked car. Stopped me getting down to the swap. I hope I have not stuffed you guys up to much.
> 
> ...


----------



## petesbrew (13/2/07)

Cracked open the second Bass last weekend while on the bbq. Stupid me shared it with a mate, but he was well impressed with this one, so at least it wasn't wasted on dulled tastebuds.
Well done again, steve!

I think my final remaining bottle is Phil's Oak Ale. Looking forward to enjoying it this weekend.

Oh, and if anyone's keen to do another small swap, I'll be trying an oatmeal stout in the next few weeks.
Pete


----------



## Barramundi (20/4/07)

ok ,, ive started to hit the bottles from this swap , had phils oak ale last night and was quite impressed with it , quite tasty indeed , am currently hookin into Gulpas brown ale which i am enjoying a lot 
must be something about dark beers and winter approaching , was this a grain/partial/kit beer gulpa , somewhere along the line a bottle of blue mountain lager has been dealt with too , cant remember when but i know id remember it if it wasnt any good , 

looks like another fine batch of beers , well done guys , must be almost time for another small swap too ...
id say by the post above it looks like petes up for one ....


Cheers !


----------



## Josh (21/4/07)

I'm in whenever you guys are keen.


----------



## barls (22/4/07)

im in as well so long as im not working


----------



## Gulpa (22/4/07)

barls said:


> im in as well so long as im not working



Hi Guys,

Im in for another. Ive got to get my brewing act together. My last 3 batches have been absolute shockers for a variety of reasons. I should get it sorted before a swap batch.

Ned, the brown ale was kit (coopers dark ale) and bits. Im going to put another of these down very soon.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Barramundi (22/4/07)

Gulpa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im in for another. Ive got to get my brewing act together. My last 3 batches have been absolute shockers for a variety of reasons. I should get it sorted before a swap batch.
> 
> ...


 

dont blame ya mate id be knockin up another too was a very nice beer , 

at this very minute im sampling Oblomovs beer cant remember what it was now it was that long ago but again a nice well balanced beer with all the flavors where they need to be , i think this was some kind of wit ??? top effort


----------



## Barramundi (22/4/07)

ok well it looks like theres enough positive response to start a small swap again ... unless someone else beats me to it ill start up a new thread tomorrow ,....


----------



## petesbrew (22/4/07)

Barramundi said:


> ok well it looks like theres enough positive response to start a small swap again ... unless someone else beats me to it ill start up a new thread tomorrow ,....



Sorry, but might give this one a miss Barra.
I've already committed myself to the xmas case in july, and things are a bit hectic right now.
Next one maybe.
Pete


----------



## Barramundi (23/4/07)

so whats the verdict guys do we run with it now or wait till after the xmas in july is over ? im happy to go now , just depends on others ...


----------



## barls (23/4/07)

im in but go back out to sea in early june so it would have to be before then


----------



## Barramundi (23/4/07)

how early in june barls ?
may is fast approaching ....
junes not far behind it


----------



## barls (23/4/07)

i think its the 12th we sail again but thats not concrete and can change at anytime. it would be just my luck that id get crash deployed again


----------



## redbeard (23/4/07)

im out till after the june xmas swap. bottling twice a year is about all i can suffer


----------

